
Launch HN: Kanaree.io – Liberate your clickstream data - josh_carterPDX
https://kanaree.io
======
josh_carterPDX
Hi everyone,

Today we are rebranding and relaunching a clickstream data tool called
Kanaree.io. Now, you're probably wondering why this one is any different than
the others that are out there. It's a fair question. With Kanaree you KEEP
your data. Kanaree does not house data. The platform was built to funnel your
clickstream data into YOUR data warehouse. More information at Kanaree.io!

------
Aduffle
Checkout Kanaree.io it is the real deal for building out eCommerce data
warehouses

